# handbook



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

We have just bought a 2001 Autotrail Mohican (very pleased with it) however it came with the Mercedes handbook and service book but no Autotrail handbook.
If any one has one could they please email me a copy of the control panel workings,all the markings on ours have faded off, I have sussed out most of them but would love to find out more.
A complete Autotrail Mohican handbook would be a bigger bonus,if you have one let me know what you would want for it and i will send a cheque which will include enough to cover the postage costs.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hopefully someone should have e-mailed you the details you wanted but, if not, is there a chance that Autotrail would have your handbook ?

They do free downloadable handbooks for 2004 vans onwards:

http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/index.php/downloads

so it is possible they will have the 2001 version lurking in their offices somewhere- or the 2004 book might answer your question- ?

G


----------

